# Arcardia t5 12% uv



## Trewin (Nov 24, 2015)

So I'm in the process of ordering and installing uv in my ackie enclosure (yes, apparently its not necessary but I'm doing it anyway) and am getting the 34 inch tube. Does the fitting have to be special, or will any do? and a reflector, my enclosure is about ~4 feet tall, is one of these necessary? Cheers


----------



## jybhp (Nov 24, 2015)

any fitting of the same size tube mate


----------



## caliherp (Nov 25, 2015)

One thing I feel needs to be noted is the effectiveness(or a lack thereof) of UVA and UVB emitting lights. If the tube is 4 feet away from the animal it will do next to nothing other then establishing a photoperoid. If you want the light to be effective you need to create a basking spot no more then a few inches from the light in order for the light to be effective. The only other thing I can add is, although UVA and UVB rays may not be necessary for all species, in my experience they do help. I have noticed not only an increase in appetite, I have also noticed some color enhancements(I have no experience in regards to that aspect with Australian reptiles). To reiterate it would in my opinion be a huge waste of money if you cant get the reptile rather close to the light source.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 27, 2015)

In response to the initial question, T5 globes (16mm in diameter) require their own specific fittings that differs to the more traditional T8 globes (26mm = 1” diameter). The two systems operate differently and are not compatible.

 T5 globes put out double the amount of light of T8 globes, including UVB. So with a 12% T5 you are getting a lot of UVB output. Use of a reflector more than doubles the amount of light directed downwards. This is because the reflector not only redirects light emitted from the back of the globe downwards, but also from the sides. Some figures from Arcadia: Typically a T5 12% produces a UVB intensity at *30cm* distance of *61 *uw/cm[SUP]2[/SUP] without a reflector and *169 *uw/cm[SUP]2[/SUP] with a reflector. The distance to the basking spot therefore needs to be adjusted accordingly. Glass and plastic will block most of the UVB while fine mesh can reduce it by half.

Given UVB is not necessary I would have to say a reflector is not necessary, but it certainly will direct a lot more visible light down into the cage.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Nov 30, 2015)

jybhp said:


> any fitting of the same size tube mate


Must be HO (high output) reflector. Not all 3ft T5 reflectors have a 39w ballast in them. Make sure reflector is suited to globe wattage


----------

